# Overtime pay question



## Miguel toid (Jun 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2021)

You two were talking about different things when you used the word "approved". You were talking about getting OT pay for that hour and a half. And yes, you will definitely get the OT pay. It's automatic.

She heard the word "approved" and thought you were asking if you were getting in trouble for working OT. You usually need permission for it. In this context, no it was not approved.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2021)

Talk to hr.


----------

